# Text message troubles...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

This happened on my Thunderbolt too...my girlfriend has an iPhone and sometimes just out of pure randomness she doesn't receive my text messages or I don't receive hers....sometimes it doesn't happen for a while and sometimes it happens all the time. From what I remember it did this on her HTC Incredible 2 also...so it may not be specific to the iPhone.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Stupid question.... did you try calling your carrier to ask if there is an issue or are you just assuming it's your devices? I would be more inclined to think it's your carrier if it happened on a different phone for her.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bad reception? I dunno need to be more specific

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Def sounds like its your service area and not the phone/phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am near the Phoenix area....service is about as good as it gets...I am starting to think it is random Verizon issues though...even though the service here is great. Its really a fluke....super strange and I am not sure I will ever get it fixed...

It happens in Flagstaff where I attend college though too...

Sometimes the issue doesn't happen for like a month...sometimes it happens for a few days and only certain messages go through, etc


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

call Verizon and tell them your issue they will clear some things up on their end and the issue should get better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea maybe I will try calling them sometime


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like a service issue. Call and ask them to reset your "switch" or whatever they call it. When I was working for a cell phone carrier and customers had your same problem, I would request a "switch reset" and it always fixed the problem... still no idea what the heck it actually does.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> I would request a "switch reset" and it always fixed the problem... still no idea what the heck it actually does.










i lol'd


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol it's probably some dude that unplugs something for 15 seconds, then plugs it back in. That's seems to fix everything


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

I worked for att for long time that switch reset at least over on att was basically /ipconfig release /ipconfig renew lol

Working in tech support for years has taught me one thing... "Have you tried restarting it yet?" Solves more problems then it has the right to.

Sent from a nexus at some point in time that tastes like orange...


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Restarts are always a first step.

I actually hated selling android phones to people because they would go app crazy downloading everything they could find and then come back when the phone was messed up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jenn.angela (Sep 19, 2013)

There is a iMessages issue in iPhone since the new upgrade in iOS. I hope you know that. To fix that:

1. Disable *iMessage (Settings > Messages)*.
2. Reset your network settings* (Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings)*.
3. Re-enable* iMessage*.
Also try restarting your iPhone several times.

Credits: Fix iOS 7 iMessage problems

But like you said, if its not just specific to iPhone.. then there might a other problems like slow connection or network errors. But still most of the time a restart makes it all work fine. So just try restarting.


----------

